# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Bazoomq Space Research Lab, Yerevan, Armenia

## Airicist2

bazoomq.am

facebook.com/bazoomq

twitter.com/bazoomq

linkedin.com/company/bazoomq

Co-founder and CEO - Avetik Grigoryan

Co-founder and CTO - Hayk Martirosyan

Co-founder and Researcher - Vachik Khachatryan

----------

